# Every recording seems to be cut off



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Well on sitcoms.

Seeing it on FXX and NBC shows, like the last bits before end credits or as end credits roll.

Is everyone having to pad?

It's as if their clock is a minute or two early.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I noticed that as well. I ended up adjusting my season passes


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Would be better if I could change the clock.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It would be even better if we could get the networks to follow a simple ****ing schedule.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

wco81 said:


> Well on sitcoms.
> 
> Seeing it on FXX and NBC shows, like the last bits before end credits or as end credits roll.
> 
> ...


 CBS, Discovery, Fox... Unless you are going to record shows back to back you will need to pad. This is not a new problem I been doing this for more years than I can remember for most networks. It would be nice if we didn't have to but...


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Would be better if I could change the clock.


Are you talking about changing TiVo's clock to accommodate FXX and NBC? If so, wouldn't that screw up every recording you have for other channels?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The rub -- here it is!


----------



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

It's been this way for time immemorial with Tivo. People are quick to say it's the networks that cause the issue, but Tivo is the only DVR I've ever seen this happen to. I've not seen this with DTV, Dish, comcast's own cable box, or Uverse.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

belunos said:


> It's been this way for time immemorial with Tivo. People are quick to say it's the networks that cause the issue, but Tivo is the only DVR I've ever seen this happen to. I've not seen this with DTV, Dish, comcast's own cable box, or Uverse.


I just switched from a Comcast DVR to Tivo. My Comcast RNG200N DVR would routinely lose the last 30 to 60 seconds of a show.

I do blame the networks for not starting and ending shows at the precise top or bottom of the hour. Perhaps it's the best they can do? Dunno.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

belunos said:


> It's been this way for time immemorial with Tivo. People are quick to say it's the networks that cause the issue, but Tivo is the only DVR I've ever seen this happen to. I've not seen this with DTV, Dish, comcast's own cable box, or Uverse.


The clocks on my TiVos are constantly within 1 second of the time reported by NIST.

So, I heartily disagree with this. When I had an SA8300 DVR from Cox, I had to pad. When I had Dish Network many years ago, I had to pad for that too.

To say that this problem only happens to TiVo is just plain wrong in my experience.

Networks purposefully start and end programs at the wrong times and it's been happening forever.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think we might be getting some relief from this with the next update. It appears that TiVo might be working on some sort padding feature for back to back recordings that allows them to share data. So you could pad these shows without having to use multiple tuners. If they add that, and automatic padding, these sorts of overruns will be a thing of the past.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

They do not want you to flip the channel. Its all about keeping the people watching live to stay tuned. No more breaks between the epilogue and the end credits. They are lumped together at the end and the break between shows is gone. Just as soon as the end credits finish, the opening credits for the next show start. This is why you hear about show ratings being udjusted up or down after they figure out how many folks changed the channel after the show ran into the next hour. I can estimate just how much of the end of a show I have recorded is clipped by how much of the end credits I get of the previous show. On more than one occassion I have had to go to Hulu Plus to check out a show just to see the ending. I am OTA on TiVo now, but this was a problem back when I had a cable DVR as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Well on sitcoms.
> 
> Seeing it on FXX and NBC shows, like the last bits before end credits or as end credits roll.
> 
> ...


I'm not having issues here, but as I found out it could also be your cable provider causing an issue. My parents have Comcast and things are broadcast behind what FiOS shows. So if there was one TiVo at my parents on Comcast and one at my place on FIOS, their TiVo would be cutting everything off while mine ends at the right time since the local broadcasts are not being delayed on FiOS here like they are on Comcast here.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I think we might be getting some relief from this with the next update. It appears that TiVo might be working on some sort padding feature for back to back recordings that allows them to share data. So you could pad these shows without having to use multiple tuners. If they add that, and automatic padding, these sorts of overruns will be a thing of the past.


Of course that's something they should have had in the original S1, as well as a "60 Minutes" mode that would allow you to reschedule stuff to start late and automatically adjust if the next shows were going to be on the same channel or ask you if you wanted to lose the end of the late starting show or the beginning of the starting on-time show on the other channel.

I think they must not have had any East-Coast'ers on the design team.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

A "60 Minutes" mode would be freaking AWESOME!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> A "60 Minutes" mode would be freaking AWESOME!


My "60 Minutes" mode is to pad the last recording by adding 60 minutes. We record The Amazing Race and The Good Wife on CBS. The Good Wife has the 60 minutes added to it, saving me from having to worry about football running over.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DeltaOne said:


> My "60 Minutes" mode is to pad the last recording by adding 60 minutes. We record The Amazing Race and The Good Wife on CBS. The Good Wife has the 60 minutes added to it, saving me from having to worry about football running over.


Been doing this 60 Min 1 hour padding for years and any program on CBS that follows 60 Min that I want to watch I also pad, this is not a TiVo fixable problem, nor is the news cutting off the last 10 or 15 minutes of a show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had to pad my Sunday shows back in the late 80's and 90's when I was using a VCR. Although I haven't watched a Sunday night show on CBS in a while.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

lessd said:


> Been doing this 60 Min 1 hour padding for years and any program on CBS that follows 60 Min that I want to watch I also pad, this is not a TiVo fixable problem, nor is the news cutting off the last 10 or 15 minutes of a show.


Seems like a luxury to me -- since my old Comcast DVR only had two tuners. Now I can afford to "waste" a tuner with the 60 minute padding.

Another luxury of six tuners is not spending an hour every Sunday afternoon fixing the recording conflicts for the upcoming week. My routine was to re-schedule the 2nd-tier network stuff for the over night hours when they repeat their prime time schedule. Haven't had one conflict since becoming a TiVo owner.


----------

